# Windows sur Mac



## bgali (28 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

J'aurais besoin d'utiliser un logiciel WINDOWS sur mon Mac-Pro. Je sais que ce n'est pas nouveau mais pouvez-vous me dire :

- Quel est le meilleur émulateur (Boot Camp ou ???)
- Peut-on avoir Windows et Léopard en même temps
- Est-ce assez rapide 

Merci vos conseils


----------



## naas (28 Mars 2009)

bgali a dit:


> - Quel est le meilleur émulateur (Boot Camp ou ???)
> - Peut-on avoir Windows et Léopard en même temps
> - Est-ce assez rapide



Boot camp n'est pas un émulateur, il existe effectivement des émulateur, va dans le forum idoine.
oui c'est possible d'avoir les deux, voir ma reponse ci dessus
cela dépends de tes logiciels sous PC


----------



## bgali (28 Mars 2009)

Merci pour le lien qui me laisse de quoi lire pour l'instant 

*Je reviendrai sûrement* pour des précisions. A bientôt donc et encore merci

Bonne journée

*Pas ici du moins*&#8230; La suite dans le forum consacré&#8230; Merci et bonne journée&#8230;


----------

